# Anyone ever constructed an Xray Room?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever constructed an xray room before? 

I know the walls are usually lined with lead.


http://www.marshield.com/


That company has alot of lead based products.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes. A few of them actually.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Uh Ooooooh. 

A LEAD debate is-a-looming!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Has anyone ever constructed an xray room before?
> 
> I know the walls are usually lined with lead.
> 
> ...


Last one I did was in the 80's. Lead lined drywall, then you have to put lead tabs over the screw heads under the mud and tape. Lead lined doorframes and doors. My partner I used to work with screwed up his back hanging one of those doors. He has never been the same.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Doing our 2nd one this year. 1/64" lead sheet lining with 5/8"'s is what the plans call for. I can't even get 1/64"'s, so I'm putting in 1/54"'s. Regular wood door 1.75" thick on wood frame. On one side of the wall, above 3' it's all windows to the exterior at ground level. The Archy could have easily placed the X-ray room somewhere in the middle of the office or off one of the walls with no windows but hey I dunno you know?...

Hey...the Architect draws it up...I'se just puts her in!

BTW...lead sheets...not cheap! $220 a roll (4x10) and I need 13 rolls just for the one room. Fun fun :thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

my first job out of college was to build this:
http://www.christianacare.org/HelenFGrahamCancerCenter

had ct scan rooms, x-ray room, 2 linear accelerators (4 now, we added one and they added another one later)

learned a lot about different types of rays and how they travel. 
the best was lead glass windows. still dont know how they work.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Last one I did was in the 80's. Lead lined drywall, then you have to put lead tabs over the screw heads under the mud and tape. Lead lined doorframes and doors. My partner I used to work with screwed up his back hanging one of those doors. He has never been the same.


We've worked on a few of these, those doors are absolute killers. Especially the ones in the hospital: I can't remember if they were 3-8s or 4-0s, but they were beasts.

OTOH, the stuff for the MRI rooms was not so bad: copper-faced ply for the floors and Faraday cage panels for the walls: frames built of 2x2s with a layer of copper screen on each side. Don't bother trying to listen to your work radio in there.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

You'll also usually have a viewing window between the control room and the x-Ray machine, which will need a lead-lined frame and lead glass. A 3'x4 window and frame will run you at least 3 grand. Also figure on some Unistrut in the ceiling to support the track for the carriage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you sure it is for X-rays......


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Gough said:


> We've worked on a few of these, those doors are absolute killers. Especially the ones in the hospital: I can't remember if they were 3-8s or 4-0s, but they were beasts.
> 
> OTOH, the stuff for the MRI rooms was not so bad: copper-faced ply for the floors and Faraday cage panels for the walls: frames built of 2x2s with a layer of copper screen on each side. Don't bother trying to listen to your work radio in there.


Yeah, these were 4-0s, so you could roll fat ladies thru 'em on a gurney without scratching the paint. The paint was the only thing that didn't have lead.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

About 30 years ago I was a "helper" on one. We used lead lined plywood that we nailed with lead head nails that mushroomed out when you hit them.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Yeah, these were 4-0s, so you could roll fat ladies thru 'em on a gurney without scratching the paint. The paint was the only thing that didn't have lead.


Thanks a lot, it makes my back hurt just to think about it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty substantial ceiling framing & blocking. Probably in the walls also.
Sometimes a lined chase is provided for the Sparky.
I'm guessing all the design & engineering is done for you. * Pay VERY Close*, did I say *VERY CLOSE* attention to the specs & plans.
If this is in a Hospital there may be very strict working conditions imposed.
How many of what doors can be opened at a time ceiling tiles, negative air etc. Probably never going to be able to shut down the electric. Noise, dust, working hours etc. Just be aware of it. We have a state agency that governs Hospital construction, OSHPOD. What a royal PITA.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

griz said:


> Pretty substantial ceiling framing & blocking. Probably in the walls also.
> Sometimes a lined chase is provided for the Sparky.
> I'm guessing all the design & engineering is done for you. *Pay VERY Close*, did I say *VERY CLOSE* attention to the specs & plans.
> If this is in a Hospital there may be very strict working conditions imposed.
> How many of what doors can be opened at a time ceiling tiles, negative air etc. Probably never going to be able to shut down the electric. Noise, dust, working hours etc. Just be aware of it. We have a state agency that governs Hospital construction, OSHPOD. What a royal PITA.


I've got to second this. Those details about working conditions can break the bank in a hurry. We've had huge issues about what products we're able to use, what tools (forget impact hammers), dust control. It can be a good gig, or it can be a nightmare. Be sure to do your homework.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Always install Unistruts in the ceilings.

I can't imagine any archy/engineer not spec'ing them.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

We do a lot of work in hospitals and they're usually pretty nice to work in. GC's always have everything ready to go for us, negative air machines etc. Never done an X-Ray room yet, but doesnt sound like much fun. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mud Master said:


> Always install Unistruts in the ceilings.
> 
> I can't imagine any archy/engineer not spec'ing them.


I can't imagine why Archy's & Engineers do a lot of what they do.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Gough said:


> I've got to second this. Those details about working conditions can break the bank in a hurry. We've had huge issues about what products we're able to use, what tools (forget impact hammers), dust control. It can be a good gig, or it can be a nightmare. Be sure to do your homework.


i forgot about that. no roto zips on the drywall. utility knife only. and all the tyvek suits those guys had to use. duct taped the gloves and shoe covers to the suits.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Gough said:


> We've worked on a few of these, those doors are absolute killers. Especially the ones in the hospital: I can't remember if they were 3-8s or 4-0s, but they were beasts.
> 
> OTOH, the stuff for the MRI rooms was not so bad: copper-faced ply for the floors and Faraday cage panels for the walls: frames built of 2x2s with a layer of copper screen on each side. Don't bother trying to listen to your work radio in there.


i did a project that had one room that was radio freq free. it had to be painted with a special copper paint then had to be grounded. door frame was copper coated one side and the door was metal with a copper coating on one side. the door had a grounding strap to the frame, and frame to the wall. there was even a special filter that the electricity had to pass though. no cell service in that room. i never could get a straight answer for what that room was used for.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I guess you have still follow the EPA lead guidelines when dealing with this stuff correct?


----------

